

A Conversation with Arthur Whitney (APL, K, Q) - mindaugas
http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/1540000/1531242/p12-interview.html?key1=1531242&key2=8844738421&coll=GUIDE&dl=GUIDE&CFID=46397630&CFTOKEN=78352459

======
slackenerny
& previous discussion: <http://searchyc.com/arthur+whitney>

